# Trolling combos and rod holders for sale



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

Located northern Ashland county. I have 4 combos. I've never used any of these reels and have only used one of the 4 rods. 
1- 7' rod. Diawa wilderness medium heavy.
2-7'-6" rods. Okuma dead eye lead core and Okuma classic pro glt
1-7'-10"rod okuma classic pro glt
Three magda ma 15 dxt-t reels
One magda ma 20 dxt reel. 
The one rod that I did use, the okuma deadeye leadcore is missing the center to an eyelet. Not sure how long it was like that, but I never noticed while fishing.
6 eagle claw side/flush/rail mount Rod holders still new in box. 
Everything here would be a great setup for someone that is wanting to get into trolling 
$55 per combo
$15 per holder
Any questions or interest, please text me at 4199088675






























Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

$250 for everything







and I'll throw in this net

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

2 combos sold. $150 takes the other two and rod holders and net


----------

